# Sleeping her with tongue out?



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Rayne is sitting on my lap, and I've noticed that she's sleeping with her tongue out. Is this normal?


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Like her little tongue peeking through the front of her mouth? Not the whole tounge hanging out the side or something right?

Phoebe sleeps with her tongue poking out most of the time. Its normal. I like to poke it


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

It seems that alot of, if not most of, chis tongues stick out a bit at various times. I think there is a photo thread on here with tongue pictures.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm my guy doesnt do that lol. he sleeps with his mouth closed unless he' dreaming...then he goes nuts lol. snoring iso cute though!

tongue sticking out sounds adorable though ^_^


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

We have two chis who tongues are always out.It is fine don't worry.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay. Thanks everybody.
Quinn: It's just the tip.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep normal and adorable


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that must be cute x


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Quinn said:


> Like her little tongue peeking through the front of her mouth? Not the whole tounge hanging out the side or something right?
> 
> Phoebe sleeps with her tongue poking out most of the time. Its normal. I like to poke it



Ha ha that made me laugh! Misty's tongue hangs out pretty much most of the time particularly when shes tired an I always try to touch it for some reason.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard that female dogs have bigger tongues (to clean their babies if they have them) - no idea if this is true or not but my male, Mackenzie, never has his tongue out but Minnie almost always have a bit of tongue hanging out when she sleeps. Sooooo cute!!!

My sister-in-law also has a female chi and her tongue his hanging out half the time, awake or asleep.

PS = I can't resist touching Minnie's tongue when she is sleeping too! It's just so darn irresistible!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought it was just middle aged people who do this 

Seriously, I think it's a bit of a Chi trait, their muzzles can be so small, that their tongues (and teeth) aren't in proportion as such.

x


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Border Collies also do this, perfectly normal


----------

